# Office Block On East Lane, Runcorn - September 2009



## CHEWY (Sep 6, 2009)

Found this place by accident on the way to another site.

been told it was employment/pensions/tax offices.

Not sure when it closed, or what the name of the building is
(can't find anything online) 

there is a Territorial Army place to the rear and a shopping centre across the busy main road.

a bit repetitive, each floor looked the same.






*The Pics*








































































​


----------



## Potter (Sep 7, 2009)

That's massive!


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 7, 2009)

Aye.. it was pretty big 

you can see the scale of the place  here 


just a shame there was no variety in the decor..
even a change of carpet colour for each floor would've been nice.


----------



## Derek (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, I remember that being brand new and dead smart. Originally it was the town council place I think, back when the shopping centre was known as the Shopping City.

Derek


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 8, 2009)

Aah right, thanks for that Derek 

always interesting to know the past of places.
don't know who'll use such a big place, probably just get left, burnt and then torn down


----------



## james.s (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice for a chance find!
Great photos


----------



## flasher (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice pics must take a visit


----------



## ThatChap (Oct 11, 2009)

It does look like a very 70s piece of architecture; with the predictable layout and bland decor.
Did any of the papers in the 9th picture have anything interesting typed on them?

Thanks, great photos.


----------



## JestersTear (Oct 13, 2009)

I live in Runcorn for my sins and have passed thsi place a few times when I dared to venture to the Shopping City. Been meaning to look for a way in but yesterday the local thugs (which there are a lot) had kindly ripped the boards of a number of the ground floor windows. So planning on a trip in this weekend. It is a huge site.

Also visted Denbigh Asylum a few months ago and can't wait to go again if anyone would like to join me. Went with my mate last time who chickened out and left me too it. Amazing place.


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 13, 2009)

Taa Guys 

not much on the paperwork TC..
just fire instructions, list of extension numbers (for Betty dial 3 etc  )

_________________________________

Aye.. go and have a mooch Jester 
might as well if you're nearby.
i was away when the local college got closed & demo'd within 3weeks.
well pee'd off and it was a similar size.

good luck at Denbigh, t'is a great place


----------



## Potter (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep, that's massive.

I can't see any reason that couldn't be re-used as office space.


----------



## Adrenaline (Oct 29, 2009)

those shopping trolleys get everywhere 

cracking pics.


----------



## tarboat (Oct 29, 2009)

Mmm, massive indeedy. Nice pics and a good find!


----------



## mwj666 (Jul 21, 2016)

*Ref: Office Block On East Lane, Runcorn - September 2009*

Was browsing round here and came across the old closed thread from 2009 - title above

If anyone's interested I can shed a lot of light on that building as I worked there for 15 years - by the way, I should warn you all that being 1970s it is riddled with asbestos, do NOT disturb any fallen roof tiles  I left before it was shut down (everything moved to Castle View House, the much newer building next door, now also closed) but think it closed in the late-90s

Used to be called East Lane House - yes, very inventive 

It was the HQ building for the Department of Employment, latterly Employment Department (and several other names besides). 

The big more or less windowless block along the back was the Dept of Employment national computer centre and used to house 6 ICL mainframe computers, a Honeywell bulk printer / scanner system, the tape libraray (big open-reel tapes in those days) and the Data Prep department - this being in the days when computer programming was done via punch cards or paper tape which were prepared by a room full of girls on glorified typewriters (aka Kode machines). Pic 1 looks like it was taken from the roof of the computer block, in which case the ground floor windows opposite are what used to be the bar and I worked in the office on the 1st floor directly above the vehicular access. The block on the RH end (adjoining Crown gate) also had another mainframe computer in it with one of the first robotic tape libraries in the country . The large hall at the LH back end of the building used to be the canteen - which doubled as the Christmas Party venue. 

Main entrance was ground floor (pic 3 on the thread), in the open 'quad' off Crown gate, turn right on entry and the big room on the right was the bar - where I DJd for many a very lively very late night, Crown offices weren't subject to licensing laws and parties often ran on till about 3am  Turn left from reception and through the double doors used to lead you to the 'disaster store' secure area - also the scene of occasional nefarious goings-on between the lads and girls in computer operations especially on the night shift  

Most of the rest of it - being government offices - is yes very repetitiously the same, an office is an office after all, 

Hope all that's of interest to someone somewhere lol!!!!


----------

